# 1986 300zx cold start



## ricardoarchangel21 (Dec 16, 2006)

i bought my 300zx non turbo car a couple of years ago. and whenever it gets really cold it becomes really hard to start the car or even impossible to start it at all. 

you can hear the car try to start but the engine just doesn't crank but when the day gets warmer the car starts up fine. sometimes i have to wake up early at night to start the car so when i go to work in the morning i can actually go to work. 

i opened the car computer and ran the test i came up with code 13 and 31


on a side note the car's old and i wanted to flush out the cars engine or atleast try to clean it up since i really don't know how the car's last owner treated the car. but im scared if i flush it things will get worse so is there a way or a type of oil i can use to help me out in that department i noticed some talk about using thicker oil but i don't want to destroy my engine unless im sure what i should put in.


----------

